# demo car for IMPACT CUSTOMS..



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

hi all,

this is my 2003 mazda 6.. it will be the demo car for my buisness, to display my work, and also for daily driving and enjoyment..


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

how do i post larger pics??

anyway, heres a list of the equipment ill be installing..

4 x 300/4 jl audio 4ch amps.. each amp bridged to deliver 150rms to each speaker or midbass driver..

2 x 1000/1 jl audio mono blocks.. 2 subs per amp..

front doors will have the 8 inch jl audio zr800 midbass..

a-pillars will have a set opf focal splits 

rear doors are getting k2p focal 6.5inch splits, and the rear hatch area is getting the same..

head unit is an alpine 106e flip out screen.. processor is the alpine h701..

subs will be the jl audio w6 12s.. x 4

2 optima batteries, and all stinger wiring and distro blocks, etc etc..

thanks for looking, updates soon..


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

copuple more pics.. 
also, the whole car is deadedened with 2.5 bulk packs of dynamatt used...


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

good to see you here juke!!
This is a great build and glad to spot it on DIYMA!


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

jukebox said:


> how do i post larger pics??



Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

free to use. once you have uploaded your pics there just use the IMG CODE under each pic.


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

^^ thanks for that.. app' it...

well, long time, no update, but ive had almost 3 weeks off over x-mas and got abit done, so i thought id update here..

its ready for glassing tomorrow...
rear seats are cut and ready to glue the foams in place, then start trimming the car once all the fabrication is done on it..

im, loading some other p[ics of recent work ive done too, as i know people like pics, not text.. so having said that, here they are, and ill shut up now.. 









































































thanks for looking..

anyone wanting to see more of my work can add me on facebook, under IMPACT CUSTOMS... do a search, add me and tell me where you are from = here..


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

folowing on from previous update.. heres some pics of previous jobs ive done in the last couple of months..


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

some more pics of recent works....


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

Looks like you have discovered Rage Gold, ey Brad? Its good stuff 

Nice work mate!


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks clint...

yeah, started using it about 6 months ago.. known of it for years from reading car audio and electronics magazine... i seen it in the paint shop one day, and thought id give it a go... worth every cent imho..

cheers budd!!!


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

looks great! there is only one problem i would have with your amps. you have 3 V1 amps showing and a V2. 

Amazing work though. wish i had those skills


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks buddy.. dont worry, they will all be v2 amps soon.. im using the v1s for fabrication duties, they will be sold and replaced when i finish off the install...

two v1s are going in the back of the front seats for now, then swapped over to v2s when i get some spare coinage... till then, im running all v2 in the rear, and v1 in the cabin..

heres some more progress pics.. its almost ready to trim.. well this section is, i still have another bridge peice to make that will go from one side of the car to the other, and hold a set of splits and possibly a company logo in it...

thanks for looking,

Brad..






































the pic below shows the amp being mouted into the rear of a mazda seat, with a TOYOTA TRD sportivo foam on it.. and a VT commodore map pocket plastic trim peice... this will all be modified to look like a facvtory peice with an amp recessed into it..











the material below is the colour of the leather and the suede im using in the cars seats... a combo of perforated leather, sude and normal leather will be used.. some black suede will be used aswell, and a new carpet is going into the foor aswell.. plush pile...

thanks for looking, more progress pics in the next day or two...

Brad..


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

i like the idea of molding them into the back of the seat. thats a great idea. 

i'll be watching this for sure


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks for the comments... more build pics will be posted very soon.. few days... im back at work full time now so this build will slow up again, but im working about 4 hours a day on it till its done, so it shouldnt take too much longer..

thanks again..


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

keep up the good work


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks mate

the back doors are done now too..

with 7inch screen and a set of focal 6.5inch splits... 

the tweeter is mounted higher up in the door, with the tweeters mounted higher up in the door trim.......... pics asap


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

Excellent work- keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

a few more pics for now..

the 4 doors are finishised now.. the rear of the car still has more to be done to it.. its looking good, but imo, it looks abit plain and boring.. once its trimmed it will imo... so im thinking of ways to spice it up abit and still keep it classy, and simple, yet showy..

any thoughts, feel free to comment.. 

the amps are going into the seats, not sure if ive posted those pics, but yeah they are going to be fluch mounted into the seat back boards after i modify them to suit..

thanks for looking, more pics soon..


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

yippeeeee.. car starts get trimmed on monday...

thats not to say that it will be completed this week.. but progress is progress.. starting with the roof, a-b-c pillars, doors and sides of the centre console, and the lower dash trims..

then floor, then the hatch area, then the seats will be the very last thing to be done..

anyone recomend some decent LED downlights for the roof, let me know.. thanks..


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

do you mean led lights to put in the dome light or just individual leds to put sporadicly around the roof?


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

great work.... just an observation... I see use of multiple drivers/speakers of all sizes. You do realize that if you redo your designs where the speakers are actually touching frames in "clusters" that there is a concept called "dynamic coupling" where the energy wave actually multiplies... meaning... the (4) 6.5s in the doors would increase & couple to give you twice the output if mounted together.

Also in the wall configuration... with pairs split by a console, by design, you want it too look right... place the (2) top speakers touching frames, then cascade left/right with all (4) or more frames all still touching... they will couple & propagate the sound wave forward together in a unified wave.

If you have a chance, couple (4) 6.5" subs/woofers in the proper box & compare that to (2) 12" woofers in a traditional box... its a lesson in physics, not soon forgotten.

Great work.. I'd move to work for you!

Rob


----------



## signature sound (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow, good stuff. This is one of the best demo/ advertisements I have seen in awhile. You are going to do very well. Good luck and keep the pics coming. 

Well worth popping my cherry for once on this site. Joined last year ha ha! Thanks for being my first post for once.


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

M/T.. not to worry about he lighting, got it sorted, thanks anyways.. i was talking about using some round, downlight style LED lights.. (10 or so in one "globe arrangement) within a bezel to create a downlight effect.. ive found some, but they would look tacky imo, so ive kept wwith the factory lighting and will just add some other lighting down the back on the amps..

tx wagon.. ive done some reading up on the effects of grouping speakers together.. above and beside, and the effects it has on the sound despersion.. but in 99.9% of the installs i do, looks are almost just as important as how loud it gets.. tho, i would be very interested to do the 4x6.5s and 2x12s test for ****s and giggles..

sig' sound... WOW, im glad i inspired you to make your first post on the site, thanks for the compliments.. im entirely self taught , and its the interest and fascination of custom cars that keeps me trying to improve and try new techniques.. usually ones ive learned from others, but its still a great hobby, which has now turned into a full time job, and source of good income.. so im very happy at this point in my life to have a job i love so much..



onto my car, here are so pics of the trimming thats been done so far..
this post is already extremely long, so ill leave the deatils out, and if you have any questions, feel free to ask

Brad..




























THE PIC ABOVE IS WHAT MY REAR SEATS WILL LOOK LIKE.. but with trd foams, not those holden ones.. the same colour material will be used as it matches the seat plastics and some other plastics in the car, but i will be using the same burgandy suede as on the roof, where the black suede is in the se seats.. the seats will also have burgandy stitching throughout the bulk of them aswell..

thanks for looking..


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

some of the trim pics ive taken..still a while off getting time to finsh the car completely, but so far so good..

ive posted two sets of wheels and am after feedback on which looks better and why.. pls feel free to have your say..

thanks for looking, more pics soon,

Brad..


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

oops, wrong set of silver rims.. will save others to pb and load soon..


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

these, or the black ones.??


----------



## EFnetOper (Feb 11, 2009)

Black ones.


----------



## mine4118 (Dec 31, 2010)

those door panels are crazy!!!


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks guys..


alot of people are saying the black ones... tho, alot are saying that since this car is about boom, and not zoom, the black ones look abit ricey and boy racer styled... the milleniums are a mix of classy and showy imo.. which suits my needs.. but, im still letting the majority vote count on this decision..


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

ok.. been a while between updates..

ive changed equipment being used in this install.. now ill be running arc audio SE amps, x4... image dynamics IDMAXv3 x4, and dynaudio front and rear... esotec 3ways up front, with 9 inch midbass.. ill be running abour 350rms to each side via the 3 way crossovers..

the rear speakers and hatch lid splits will get about 100rms off a arc audio xdi amp under the front seat, and the subs will see about 700rms each in sealed boxes..

heres a few build pics of the car atm.. taken a while since the change of direction.. a few changes had to be made, and products sold and bought. things are back on track now and hoping to have the car done by x-mas..

thanks for looking..



















































































a pic of some seats we did that are similar to what ill be doin.. but mine will have red stitching and red suede where this is black, and im using TRD sportivo seats, not ve GTS..


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

4 head rests still to be trimmed, waiting to get 4 alpine 7 inch screens for them, and another set of screens for the rear doors aswell....

the hatch area needs some mods after i changed from the jl set up, so this will all be done last..

ill also be changing from the alpine h701, to the arc audio ps8 processor when its released pretty soon..

any questions, feel free to ask.. criticism is welcome, compliments appreciated. 

Brad..


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

also, here is a photoshop of what its expected to look like... not trimmed tho of course, and with out lighting, or rear head rest screens, or the bridge acros the amps with the processor mounted in it.. possibly a set of 4 inch splits somewqhere amoungst the mix aswell.. we will see how i go for space later..

also, a photoshop of the dash mods planned..


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lots of sweet custom work - but i do not like red, or crazy LCD screens. just my opinions tho.

cool beans man.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Those seats are amazing! Why does the US never get proper seats in any cars? So you pulled the foam out of some other seats and kind of combined it with the bases/foam from the stockers? Not like I'd ever attempt something that involved, just curious.


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

less photoshop more fab shop!


NEUMAN


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

REQ.. no worries man, each to their own i guess.... thanks for your oppinion... 

ECBMXER.... thanks buddy.. yes they are two sets of front seats from a toyota aurion TRD... i removed the mazda 6 seats from the front completely, and modified the foams to fit the frames, and re trimmed them.. actually, the shop i work at did the trimming.. same with the rear seats, but as you said, we cut them original base,and the TRD fronts so they were recessed into each other, glued them in, and trimmed them as one peice..

nuespeedescort... remember what your mother told you 3 years ago on your 10th birthday??.. if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing at all !! 

i have enough "fab" work to back up a photoshop champ... hate on...


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Sick work man! That ipad looks right at home with that x305. Its a little too much red for my taste though. IMO red leather seats always look so awesome in sports cars because they stand in direct contrast to the rest of the interior colors (usually black). Having the headliner, dash, doors, etc done in the same shade kinda takes away from that.

Also, is that incredible fiberglassed trunk covered in box carpet??


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

hey.. thanks for the comment/oppinions....

the ipad WILL look right at home in that location, when i get around to doing it.. lol... 
it is photoshopped atm to show my plans for the dash..

the boxes only are covered in sub box carpet, yes... tho, they are not seen once the cover goes over the top.. the top beauty panel will be trimmed in a mix of black leather, and red suede...

as for the red, it seams to get a few negative comments online, but you have to understand that when veiwing pics online, your focused on THAT area only, when in reality, you do not LOOK at the roof ONLY, your still seeing the rest of the interior as a whole..... the doors have been re done today, with red leather inserts, which adds to that effect even more so.... my intention was to have a very mono tone interior.... with changing fabrics being the mix, not colours..

ill post more pics once the car is finished, 
cheers,

Brad..


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

hi all... long time between posts for me... had some hale damage, which put the car on hold for a while as i wasnt sure if they would write the car off as a financial loss, or what ever they wanna term it... anyways, here are some updated pics from the last ones...

i changed the door inserts from light frey to red leather.. i wanted to get rid of all the grey in the car, and stick to black/red all thru the car.. the contrast between the leather and suede materials givces a nice change in real life aswell, so it is not ALL one colour... still alot to do, im just busy at work so i do not have the time at the moment to get it done.. not to the level i want to anyway..

Brad.......


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

the ipad fascia mods are not complete yet.. nor is that the head unit ill be using... you can see some white around the ipad edges, but that is cos its a white ipad3.. the one ill be using in the c ar is black, and will not show that line around it....

anyone that knows the mazda6 will know ive relocated the air con aswell to the centre console where the drink holders use to be... i extended all the wiring and it works fine... ive deleted the centre vents, plugged them which just means the other vents blow harder now, which is fine and works good.. ill be locating the hazards switch, demister, dimmer switch and aa few other lighting and amp related switches etc behind the ipad panel... it will be motorised to move forward and back when you want to remove it.. it will slide in and dock/charge itself aswell...

let me know what ya think , any advice is appreciated... i also have included a pic of what the car will be looking like once the interior and audio is finished.. this pic was designed by myself, and photoshopped hby a friend to give this file to the vinyl wrap guys... i dont want to paint the car, as i want to be able to sell it later on, and not have it looking toooo customised from outside, and have it looking clean and tidy inside the car.. which i think i have achieved.. agreed?? or not??

thanks for looking, Brad......














































im still working on the rear of the car.. the hatch area and installation... im waiting for the arc audio ps8 processor to be released so i can build a "bridge" styled pod across the sub box cover, to mount the processor and a set of dynaudio splits.. this "bridge" will be painted to match the console and other plastics in the car.. the rest will be trimmed in a combo of black and red leather and red suede...

im leaving the trimming of the steering wheel, gear shifter and handbrake till very last... these are high wear areas and i want them to look new when i finish the car, so if i get some photo shoots done, it wont look worn and old around those areas...

cheers

Brad...


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

face here....























jaw here!!


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

looking alright hey mate...

pics do not do this car justice... the red looks abit over the top in these pics, but in reality, when looking at the car, there is plenty of black to go with the red, aswell as plentyof changes in texture to break up the colour cheme..

ill post some more pics of it when i get the new pioneer head unit fitted up, and the arc audio processor pod made for the hatch area..

ill be building a painted pod (bridge) across the hatch, holding the ps8 in the centre and a set of dynaudio splits either side...

downlights in the hatch lid, and a impact custom car audio logo there aswell...

about to have the final paint prep done by the paint shop, so oncew its all done, ill post new pics with the black ipad in place, and the painted parts fitted up finaly...

cheers,

Brad..


----------

